# File-bzw.Webserver einrichten?Aber wie



## tigerus (18. August 2004)

Hi,

ich habe zur Zeit 3 Windows XP PC´s und würde gerne einen von diesen als File-bzw. Webserver einrichten, ich möchte über den Server auf meine gesamten Dokumente zugreifen, die Daten auf dem Server speichern und auch mal einige Dateien einfach nur auf den Server laden.
Ich habe auch vor,diesen Rechner ausschliesslich fürs Internet zu nutzen, die Frage ist nur,woher bekomme ich Informationen über die Einrichtung eines eigenen Fileservers,eine Einrichtung eines Netzwerkes ist für mich kein Thema,aber ich möchte ja über FTP auf den eigenen Rechner zugreifen,wer kann mir da weiterhelfen?
Danke im voraus.


----------



## HADEX (19. August 2004)

IIS - Internet Information Service... einfach über Systemsteuerung/Software/Windowskomponenten hinzufügen... beinhaltet einen WWW Server und einen FTP Server


----------



## tigerus (19. August 2004)

Tja nur dumm das ich Home XP habe und da kein IIS dazu gehört,hast Du ne Alternative Möglichkeit?


----------



## HADEX (19. August 2004)

mhmm, wenn dein Vorhaben auf XP Home Edition überhaupt sind macht... aber egal. Mit Google findet sich sicherlich ein passender HTTP, FTP Server


----------



## tigerus (20. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von HADEX _
> *mhmm, wenn dein Vorhaben auf XP Home Edition überhaupt sind macht... aber egal. Mit Google findet sich sicherlich ein passender HTTP, FTP Server  *


Sorry aber was willst Du damit sagen,ich verstehe deinen Satz nicht.
Ist es nun möglich oder nicht?


----------



## TheNBP (20. August 2004)

Es ist möglich, auch auf der XP Home Edition. Mit der eingesetzten Windows Version hat das eigentlich wenig bis gar nix zu tun (solange es irgendwas ab Win95 aufwärts ist  )
Ich würde zum Bullet Proof FTP Server raten (http://www.g6ftpserver.com)
FTP Server sind genau dazu da um Dateien hoch und herunterzuladen.

Ein Webserver macht nur dazu um auf seine eigenen Dateien zu kommen nicht unbedingt Sinn. Ein FTP ist hier viel geeigneter.

Zu beachten ist noch das bei einer eventuell vorhandenene Firewall oder einem Router der Port für FTP freigegeben bzw. weitergeleitet wird.


----------



## tigerus (20. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TheNBP _
> *Es ist möglich, auch auf der XP Home Edition. Mit der eingesetzten Windows Version hat das eigentlich wenig bis gar nix zu tun (solange es irgendwas ab Win95 aufwärts ist  )
> Ich würde zum Bullet Proof FTP Server raten (http://www.g6ftpserver.com)
> FTP Server sind genau dazu da um Dateien hoch und herunterzuladen.
> ...


Ok,nochmal ein Versuch mein Vorhaben zu erklären:
Ich möchte keine Daten auf einen Internetpräsenz laden,dies geschieht wirklich über meinen FTP Zugang meines Providers.
Ich möchte einen lokale Ansicht meiner Daten haben,so als ob sie im Web liegen würden,also nach dem Motto localhost!


----------



## TheNBP (20. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von tigerus _
> *Ok,nochmal ein Versuch mein Vorhaben zu erklären:
> Ich möchte keine Daten auf einen Internetpräsenz laden,dies geschieht wirklich über meinen FTP Zugang meines Providers.
> Ich möchte einen lokale Ansicht meiner Daten haben,so als ob sie im Web liegen würden,also nach dem Motto localhost! *



Davon bin ich ausgegangen. Und genau das, also Deine Daten anschauen als würden sie im Web liegen, kannst Du mit dem Bullet Proof FTP SERVER

Um die Daten anzusehen brauchst du einen FTP CLIENT

Dein Provider macht auch nichts anderes als einen FTP Server (zb. den Bullet Proof) laufen zu lassen über den sich die Kunden mittels FTP Client einloggen.


----------



## HADEX (22. August 2004)

Ein Windows Netzwerk würde sicherlich mehr bringen als ein aufgesetzter FTP Server - Verbinde doch einfach deine Rechner im LAN und gebe einzelne Ordner o. Festplatten im LAN frei... idealer Weise liegen alle Rechner in eine Arbeitsgruppe. 

Verstehe nicht, wieso du da einen FTP für einsetzen wilst. 
Und nun verstehst sicherlich, warum XP Home Edition nicht so viel Sinn macht. - XP Home Edition unterstüzt nur einfache Dateifreigaben...


----------



## Radhad (24. August 2004)

Er hat ja auch gesagt, dass er den FTP Server brauch, damit man auf die Dateien von aussen über das Internet drankommt, und nicht über das Netzwerk! PS: mit G6 FTP Server habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht, ist einfach zu bedienen und man hat seine user imm gut unter Kontrolle 


MfG Radhad


----------

